# Lake livingston Dam (How are they bite?)



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello all. Just curious if the fish are spawning under the dam?
Anyone fishing that area with any luck?
Night fishing there is very good when they spawn this time of year.
Kind regards
Tom:cheers:


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Haven't been fishing there in a few years, I bought a place on the river at Ace north of Romayor and fish the river there now. Me and brother in law used to go to the dam every spring (when azaleias bloom out) at night and tear the blues up! We'd anchor over on the west bank in shallow water 4' or so and use gizzard shad fellets cut in 2'' long strips about 1/4 '' wide on Carolina rig . 

We would take the heads, guts, and skins fom the gizzard shads and stuff them in an old pillow case with a enough RR spikes to keep it in bottom and take a rope, hang it over the side for chum. 20 min or so after the chum was in we'd cast downstream and usually get a fish on before the bait hit bottom. Limit out very fast.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

RiverRat1962 said:


> Haven't been fishing there in a few years, I bought a place on the river at Ace north of Romayor and fish the river there now. Me and brother in law used to go to the dam every spring (when azaleias bloom out) at night and tear the blues up! We'd anchor over on the west bank in shallow water 4' or so and use gizzard shad fellets cut in 2'' long strips about 1/4 '' wide on Carolina rig .
> 
> We would take the heads, guts, and skins fom the gizzard shads and stuff them in an old pillow case with a enough RR spikes to keep it in bottom and take a rope, hang it over the side for chum. 20 min or so after the chum was in we'd cast downstream and usually get a fish on before the bait hit bottom. Limit out very fast.


there is no report on the livingston damm, becasue its obvious!!! they're killing the fish below the dam!!!!


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you're right. LMAO.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

sabine lake hustler said:


> there is no report on the livingston damm, becasue its obvious!!! they're killing the fish below the dam!!!!


They don't have to worry about me tring to horn in on their action. I spend my days and nites on the river where few dare to go. Got the place all to myself mostly. I fish for big flatheads and stripers. Only problem I have is the gator gars trashing my tackle.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Dont Take Medulla there..you'll get fished out in a Night..lmao



RiverRat1962 said:


> They don't have to worry about me tring to horn in on their action. I spend my days and nites on the river where few dare to go. Got the place all to myself mostly. I fish for big flatheads and stripers. Only problem I have is the gator gars trashing my tackle.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Dont Take Medulla there..you'll get fished out in a Night..lmao


Medulla? I'm new here, must be an inside joke.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

No joke...He's the King of Cats.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The water below the dam has been fluctuating a lot lately, yesterday it was three gates and getting low, today it is back up. Big changes in the water flow hurt the fishing most of the time, if it settles out it should be good for whites and cats.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> The water below the dam has been fluctuating a lot lately, yesterday it was three gates and getting low, today it is back up. Big changes in the water flow hurt the fishing most of the time, if it settles out it should be good for whites and cats.


SS no report all week? I can't beleive you made it a week without fishing?


----------

